# Make a funny caption for this pic



## Giles

First pic from Hocus Pocus.

"I don't care how much you cry, my dermitoligist comes highly recommended and you are going!"


----------



## Count Chocula

"ya, i know i stink......what do you expect, im a corpse!"


----------



## Sssgarry

great - lady gaga is here and my lightsaber isn't working


----------



## Empty_W

"Awe, this reminds me of that scene in Ghost"


----------



## fmanswife

Please help me. I just want to look like fabio.


----------



## Recently Deceased

"No, I'm not Michael Jackson...and yes you are too old for me..."


----------



## LadyRohan

"DUDE! You really need a tic tac!"


----------



## Crunch

Boy: Do you like my costume? I'm supposed to be Justin Bieber!
Corpsey thing: I hate Justin Bieber.. sounds like a little girl!
Boy: You're SO MEAN! *starts to bawl like a little girl*
Corpsey thing: Yes almost exactly like that, just in a more singing fashion.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Recently Deceased said:


> "No, I'm not Michael Jackson...and yes you are too old for me..."


lol ...I nearly choked on my cup of tea, very funny


----------



## BooBoo

If you love someone then let them go, if they come back then it was ment to be.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

"Is that your breath, or did someone fart in here???"


----------



## BooBoo

... And that's what getting your salad tossed is in Prison is like, but only you'll have the makeup on & they'll be 5 or 6 people waiting their turn.


----------



## BooBoo

Keep telling yourself, it's only milk...it's only milk.


----------



## BooBoo

Sorry, I can't come up with them all at once.
I couldn't put the two together, untill you said your new girl friends
name was Bobbit.


----------



## BooBoo

Sorry to disappointment you. I know from a distance I look like the singer from the Cure, but no ... I'm not.


----------



## DannyDanger

great captions guys! keep em coming! heres another pic to caption. U can still caption the first pic too. just "quote" it.


----------



## BooBoo

Just called to let you know the state of things. Bloody good.


----------



## BooBoo

You say you had some problems when you switched to a real plane.


----------



## BooBoo

Dude I just made it with your girl friend in a Empire State Building costume. Well I just murdered your girls friend in the Empire State Building, Ironic Huh.


----------



## BooBoo

Ok your my last life line & I have 15 sec. & this is for 1 Million Dollars. What movie stars Fay Wray & clues Burger .... & Donkey .... ? Who's this


----------



## BooBoo

This is not a caption. No one is biting at this one, send us another one. Please!!!


----------



## BooBoo

Ok, one more on this one. With this hat I can tell the future. You'll be in " Blade Trinity " but unlike the star you'll pay your taxes.


----------



## DeadED

DannyDanger said:


> First pic from Hocus Pocus.


Awww Mister Grumpy pants. Does somebody need a hug?


----------



## DeadED

DannyDanger said:


> great captions guys! keep em coming! heres another pic to caption. U can still caption the first pic too. just "quote" it.


Bad news bro. i just killed the monkey!


----------



## DannyDanger

Heres one from Buffy


----------



## BooBoo

Oz, nixe with the klanse jokese, comprende.


----------



## BooBoo

So your a prostitute ghost dressed as a ghost... I don't get it.


----------



## BooBoo

So I'm to believe that the " BOO! " is on your back & I'm seeing it because your an actual ghost.


----------



## Crunch

That's a terribly weak costume.. I oughta thump you one..


----------



## BooBoo

What's that third hole f... Ooooh, right got ya.


----------



## BooBoo

How about you, me & a bottle of bleach?


----------



## BooBoo

Willow when I said I wanted to have a roll in the sheets with you this isn't what I ment.


----------



## DeadED

I said Paper not plastic.


----------



## jeeper




----------



## DannyDanger

Uh babe u gotta measure lower.


----------



## DannyDanger

She had the red 2 put on her jacket since their new gang name is "The Terrible 2's"


----------



## DannyDanger

Buffy: "Trust me I do this with orange juice, foil, and toothpicks all the time. "


----------



## DannyDanger

DannyDanger said:


> Heres one from Buffy


Oz: "Aren't you missing a B and an S?"
*smack*


----------



## chop shop

Snap into a Slim Jim.


----------



## BooBoo

jeeper said:


>


I'm not the one who does the casting for the TV show. Iknow how you feel just look what happened to Pee Wee's Play House.


----------



## mrdonenzone

DannyDanger said:


> Heres one from Buffy


Where's the burning cross?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*"There Are 27 ."*

"leprechauns under this sheet, just waiting to run totally amok as soon as you turn your back, you have been warned!"
"I believe you, the smell of Irish Spring is gagging me!"


----------



## fmanswife

Does this outfit make me look fat?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*Not any fatter...*

Than 26 leprechauns, 27 leprechauns, that's fat!


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## BooBoo

Take my MoFoN Twinkie will ya!!!


----------



## BooBoo

This is the last time the wolfman touches me with his nards.


----------



## DannyDanger

This kid don't mess around when it comes to marshmallow shooters.


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## Sinister Sid

And when I grow up....I'm gonna put this cross on a chain around my neck and be on the show "Jersey Shore".


----------



## NIL8r

DannyDanger said:


>


"I wanna thank the Academy for this Oscar. There was some tough competition for short film this year."


----------



## NIL8r

DannyDanger said:


> Heres one from Buffy


"I got a popcorn ball and a piece of bubble gum!" ... "I gotta rock"


----------



## DannyDanger

haha I was about to click "Like" on the previous post until I realized I couldn't. But yeah. "Like!"


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## Sinister Sid

Talk about morning breath....


----------



## Dark lord

But I_ DID _try a Mento's breath mint.......& it didn't help !?!


----------



## Dark lord

[/QUOTE]

Yo DUDE - did you know that your gerbil _can't_ run faster than the blender blades on puree speed....??!!


----------



## DannyDanger

hahaha @Dark lord!
Heres another pic


----------



## frenchy

DannyDanger said:


> So hopefully this catches on. I'm gonna post a Halloween themed picture and you all can post replies with a funny caption for the picture. If it does catch on I'll eventually post other pics to caption, and of course if you have any pics you think would be good post those too. If there gets to be more than one pic in the thread, just be sure to Quote the pic ur gonna caption.
> 
> First pic from Hocus Pocus.


oh oh it's broken now you just sat on it !


----------



## Dark lord

DannyDanger said:


> hahaha @Dark lord!
> Here's another pic



Ok, Ok, after giving your kittens a bath in the dishwasher, it wasn't a good idea to dry them in the micro wave either..........


----------



## Dark lord

DannyDanger said:


>


Uh, sorry dude, my bad...I thought you were into zombie reach-arounds..........


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## Dark lord

DannyDanger said:


>


Geeez, how many different languages can you put in an assembly manual....??!! I'm only putting together a card board box to wear on my chest & arms....!


----------



## Rclsu13

Spirit charged me 29.99 for THIS?! Wtf?!


----------



## DannyDanger

ROFL! @Dark lord


----------



## halloweenlurker

I am going to cut the hair just like mine and you VILL like it, and you VILL be very sexy with the ladies yes.


or There is no crying in the cemetery!!!

Come on lets turn that frown upside down


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"Yes, I AM Marie Antonete, and I
lived through it. some assembly was required."


----------



## Dark lord

DannyDanger said:


>


Great - 1st I die & become a ghost, now all I have to live for is giving pumpkins a blow on Halloween.......?!??
or
Hmmmm, no brainz here either.........
or
_OKAY_, what sick SOB left a number 2 inside the pumpkin again..............!!?


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

DannyDanger said:


>


_"Tickle, tickle, tickle . . ."_


----------



## NIL8r

DannyDanger said:


>


"You do the hokie pokie and you turn yourself around..."

or
{singing Isley Brothers tune} "You know you make me wanna shout"

or

"Brothers and sisters, can I get an AMEN?"


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## Dark lord

DannyDanger said:


>


HALLA - LUJAH,......._I done seen da light_ !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark lord

DannyDanger said:


>


Ahhhh come on, i just wanna play with your puppy............


----------



## Sinister Sid

Mommy and Daddy told me not to play with guns soooooo........


----------



## Spooky-Licious

''Come on Jahova Witness's, Double-Dog-Dare ya!''

-No offense to any Jahova witnesses intended-


----------



## Dark Passenger

DannyDanger said:


>


I thought cutting holes in the butt of my pants would be funny, but darn it, it's such a brisk evening.


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## Spooky-Licious

DannyDanger said:


>


Her: Uhg...I hope that's a pixie in his pocket...


----------



## Dark lord

DannyDanger said:


>


Ok, I don't believe your Spock,....so it _ain't_ happen'in dude !!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

DannyDanger said:


>


_"And here I thought that vampires who sparkled were lame . . ."_


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## Spooky-Licious

''Just cause you look like a pope, doesn't mean you can soak policemen with 'holy water'..look where we are now! Ouh you better start praying''


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## BooBoo

Oh . did I Boo that?


----------



## BooBoo

Could I get a little Help here? If Urkels hands are on the Dummy then who's hands up the Dummies ...


----------



## BooBoo

Two heads are better then one, but not two Urkels.


----------



## BooBoo

Sorry I can't get sayings to go in the right places. Help!


----------



## sweetchef666

was that you or me!!!!


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

That *****! There was PLENTY of room on that door!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

DannyDanger said:


>


_"Wait, so does this mean that I don't get to see Kate Winslet naked?"_


----------



## TheMayor

DannyDanger said:


>


Look, if I cover up "ANIC" , it say's "TIT"...ha ha


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## DannyDanger

DannyDanger said:


>


"...and so this reporter is definitely Team Edward. Back to you Bob."

"Thank You Susan. breaking news as always."


----------



## TheMayor

DannyDanger said:


>


"E.T. phone home"


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## DannyDanger

"Hmm this can't be right. All conclusive data from the scan points to a liking of...turtles?"


----------



## Terror Tom

Young man, you had better be nice to my little decomposing daughter. I wouldn't let her marry just anybody...


DannyDanger said:


>


----------



## Terror Tom

How's my deodorant holding up?


DannyDanger said:


>


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## the big boo

Boy: I'm not scared of anything!
Corpsey thing: BOO!
Boy: I want my mommy! *cries*


----------



## the big boo

Uh, that was for the original picture.


----------



## DannyDanger

the big boo said:


> Boy: I'm not scared of anything!
> Corpsey thing: BOO!
> Boy: I want my mommy! *cries*


fixed it for u


----------



## DannyDanger




----------



## PoCoHauntGal

I'm going to fix those bangs once and for all!

(re original picture)


----------

